

FinCEN's new regulations are choking Bitcoin entrepreneurs - tjaerv
http://www.americanbanker.com/bankthink/fincen-regulations-choking-bitcoin-entrepreneurs-1058606-1.html

======
mikegogulski
FinCEN's raison d'être is to choke out entrepeneurialsm in all financial
areas: banking, money transfer, etc. But they're like the mentally ill nephew
of the OECD's Financial Action Task Force...

